# Just so we're clear



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to throw this out there so that there is no misunderstanding:

I love all of you, but if zombies chase us, I'm tripping you.
:beer:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

That's clear, Jim - but in the same spirit, may I just make it clear that if zombies ARE out there - it'll be me tripping you :lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Understood Ishbel.
I take some solace in knowing that I don't have to be faster than a zombie, I just have to be faster than you.
:bounce:


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

zombies are on their own individual trip, so neither of you need worry.....

otoh, if the Swveedish Chevf is after you with his cleaver, you could haft a problem.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

just to be clear from a chef point of view, I've tripped up many a zombie with jello pudding!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Post it at work and in your kitchen now!!!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Guys...gals...

If a zombie is chasing us, I'll set down a plated braised pork belly to stop him.

RPM will be sure to stop and fix my (admittedly) sloppy plate and we'll all be saved  (sorry RPM)

dan


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

The civilized solution is for RPM to have Nurse Wretched perform lobotomies on all the zombie. Then you can train them to do meanial tasks in your kitchens. :look:

[PS. spelling was intentional :lol:]


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Zombies only want live brains, so I'm safe.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh Buffffffyyyyyyyy.....HELP! where's a vampire, zombie slaying girl when you need one?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Can't trip me if I'm using you as bait. You will be remembered...for your delicious innards that zombies seem to love


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

you lot are all certifiable :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

geesh i have missed you lot


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

they may be certifiable but this little thread put a chuckle in my day :crazy:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

The younger run faster. HAHA, I'm safe. Between gym class and creepy old men on the street, I've gotten my practice running from zombies. I'm so ready. I'll even have time to prepare the get away vehicle for those that survive. When's the date, 2012?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you may run faster but you've not had a lifetime to absorb zombie movies....which provide the secrets......so who are these screen writers?


----------



## tandac (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to agree with Shroomgirl. Unless you grew up in the late fifties early sixties watching Sat afternoon horror you are totally unprepareed to deal with this issue. Speed is useless. After taking out the slower members of the herd, a zombie is nothing but persistent. Ala Night of the Living Dead. 

The virus that took out the Martians in War of the Worlds only works on Martians. 

Military hardware only blows the bad guys up, then you are chased by pieces of zombies. When the pieces get close you might try out your knife skills. Probably won't work but great as a teaching tool in culinary school. 

There are only two ways to consistently deal with this situation. Try electricity first. This usually works best on the bigger monsters. The ones that are tall enough to walk into power lines. If your zombies are of more standard size then sound waves are the answer. Try squeeling. High enough long enough Might work. If all else fails try old time country western yodeling. There was a movie with Jack Nicholson as president where that worked on Martians but I'm sure zombies would be no problem.

Always remember, the treachery of the old will win over the energy of the young every time.

Tim


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Oh dear, way too many years of FPS gaming probably have equiped me with the non running method of dealing with this.

The ID software method, Rocket or grenade launcher. Rail gun, or maybe a Super Shotgun. Back to basics (Quake style) Chainsaw.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>Always remember, the treachery of the old will win over the energy of the young every time.<

Not treachery, Tim. Cunning. 

Like the time there were two bulls up on a hill, an old one and a young one, watching over the herd. 

The young one says, "let's run down there and jump one of those heifers."
The old one responds, "let's walk down and jump them all."


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw this sign in Osaka. Should I be worried?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Only if you intend cooking on the space station.


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice "Colors" reference. I honestly don't understand what the big deal is though. there are only three places zombies exist: 1: Movies 2: Video Games 3: Literature (including comic books). They are not a real threat at.. OMIGOD!!! WHAT IS THAT!?!?!?! RRRRUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN!! THEY'RE GONNA GET US!!! WE'RE ALL GONNA brrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssssssssss... . gakjdgsdjgnlsdngsd... om nom nom nom ... brrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns.....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I swear I have a couple of them working for me.


----------

